# Code P2002 for 2014 Cruze 2.0 TD



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello. 

I have a 2014 TD with just under 110K miles. I had to have the EGR valve replaced a couple of weeks ago, and two (2) or three (3) days later, the check engine light popped on with code P2002, which translates to, _"Diesel Particulate Filter Efficiency Below Threshold Bank 1."_ After doing research and placing some calls to repair shops who specifically work on diesels engines, I was advised the DPF became clogged because once the EGR valve started working, it dumped a lot particulates into the filter and clogged it, triggering the code. I removed the filter and had it professionally cleaned. I also cleaned the all of the sensors that screw into the side of the DPF as well as replaced the rubber portions of the vacuum lines that branch off the DPF.

I had the code cleared and drove the car for an entire day with no problems. Thinking everything is cool, the check engine light popped on last night on my way home.. same code. So, I removed the DPF back flow sensor and cleaned it again. I had the code erased and am HOPING the light will remain off. 

If not, what is my next step? Should I take the car to the dealership and have the sensor tested? I was told by an employee of a local parts house (and from what I researched), code P2002 can be triggered by multiple things.... faulty back flow pressure sensor, an exhaust leak or an all around bad DPF. I know my DPF is fine as it was tested after it was cleaned. The auto parts house employee also looked up Service Bulletins and stated there has been a redesign on the Charged Air Intake because flaws in the design caused the P2002 code. 

Questions:

Does someone know of this bulletin?
Does someone know the part number to the NEW CHARGED AIR INTAKE?
What other issues can be causing the P2002 code?
Are there other things I need to car? 
Do I need to clean the Charged Air Intake or replace any seals inside the intake?
Is it possible to delete the DPF and still pass emissions? I am thinking about getting dummy DPF so I will pass visual inspection for emissions.
I am starting to get frustrated because this code is becoming a thorn in my side. I love my car and want to keep it in tip top running shape. So, I need to figure out the root of this code, correct the problem and do it without breaking the bank.. I cannot afford $1,100.00 for a new DPF.

PLEASE HELP!

Thank you.

Craig Lambert
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

** UPDATE *** I have replaced the DPF Back pressure Sensor (GM Part number 12662647). After I replaced the sensor, I took the car on a long drive at freeway speeds of 75+ for about an hour, which calculated to be over 50 miles in hopes the light would go off, which it DID NOT. I had computer reset and ALL codes were erased, check engine light went off. Today, I drove the car from about 10 miles and the **** light popped on again. Same code P2002. I don't know what to do. I had the DPF cleaned within two days of replacing the EGR valve. The dealer says my catalytic converter is bad. It's incorporated in the top half of the DPF unit. I don't believe this to be true because when the DPF was cleaned, and it too was automatically cleaned in the process. The place who cleaned the DPF said to start replacing the sensors one at a time before replacing the DPF as it tested fine. 

Any suggestions? Any ideas to what could be causing the P2002? Could it be a faulty NOX Sensor? I don't think it's the DPF. Further, I don't want to spend $786 and up for a new DPF when I just spent $400 to have my existing thoroughly cleaned. 

PLEASE HELP!!

A very frustrated, 

Craig Lambert
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

craig85006 said:


> ** UPDATE I have replaced the DPF Back pressure Sensor (GM Part number 12662647). After I replaced the sensor, I took the car on a long drive at freeway speeds of 75+ for about an hour, which calculated to be over 50 miles in hopes the light would go off, which it DID NOT. I had computer reset and ALL codes were erased, check engine light went off. Today, I drove the car from about 10 miles and the *** light popped on again. Same code P2002. I don't know what to do. I had the DPF cleaned within two days of replacing the EGR valve. The dealer says my catalytic converter is bad. It's incorporated in the top half of the DPF unit. I don't believe this to be true because when the DPF was cleaned, and it too was automatically cleaned in the process. The place who cleaned the DPF said to start replacing the sensors one at a time before replacing the DPF as it tested fine.
> 
> Any suggestions? Any ideas to what could be causing the P2002? Could it be a faulty NOX Sensor? I don't think it's the DPF. Further, I don't want to spend $786 and up for a new DPF when I just spent $400 to have my existing thoroughly cleaned.
> 
> ...


So. What's the word? Is it fixed? If yes, what was at fault. Same error here in Phoenix.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger Ramjet said:


> So. What's the word? Is it fixed? If yes, what was at fault. Same error here in Phoenix.


BUMP


----------



## Tristarblue (Oct 26, 2021)

craig85006 said:


> ** UPDATE I have replaced the DPF Back pressure Sensor (GM Part number 12662647). After I replaced the sensor, I took the car on a long drive at freeway speeds of 75+ for about an hour, which calculated to be over 50 miles in hopes the light would go off, which it DID NOT. I had computer reset and ALL codes were erased, check engine light went off. Today, I drove the car from about 10 miles and the *** light popped on again. Same code P2002. I don't know what to do. I had the DPF cleaned within two days of replacing the EGR valve. The dealer says my catalytic converter is bad. It's incorporated in the top half of the DPF unit. I don't believe this to be true because when the DPF was cleaned, and it too was automatically cleaned in the process. The place who cleaned the DPF said to start replacing the sensors one at a time before replacing the DPF as it tested fine.
> 
> Any suggestions? Any ideas to what could be causing the P2002? Could it be a faulty NOX Sensor? I don't think it's the DPF. Further, I don't want to spend $786 and up for a new DPF when I just spent $400 to have my existing thoroughly cleaned.
> 
> ...


I'm struggling with my 2014 Cruze Diesel with fault code P2002. I've removed and cleaned the DPF, EGR, Throttle body and the sensors on the DPF filter but the code persists. With the CEL On I'm unable to renew my registration until Smog check is done. 
Please Help!


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Tristarblue said:


> I'm struggling with my 2014 Cruze Diesel with fault code P2002. I've removed and cleaned the DPF, EGR, Throttle body and the sensors on the DPF filter but the code persists. With the CEL On I'm unable to renew my registration until Smog check is done.
> Please Help!


DPF needs to be replaced. I did the same thing to no avail. Here are websites to get wholesale prices from GM dealers for the DPF and other parts.



2014 chevy cruze diesel dpf - Google Shopping



My EGR has quit working, which caused my car to not run. When the EGR valve was replaced, it "dumped" a whole bunch of particulates to the DPF, which cause it to fail. I had the DPF cleaned, which did not work. Long story short, DPF was shot!


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Roger Ramjet said:


> So. What's the word? Is it fixed? If yes, what was at fault. Same error here in Phoenix.


Hello, Roger. Sorry for my delayed response. My EGR has quit working, which caused my car to not run. When the EGR valve was replaced, it "dumped" a whole bunch of particulates to the DPF, which cause it to fail and prompted the P2002 code. I had the DPF cleaned, which did not work....$400.00 later... Long story short, I had to replace my DPF because it was shot. 

Here are websites to get discounted prices. The websites are to actual GM dealerships, so the part will be an actual GM DPF at cost. I had to pay a $100.00 core in advance with is refundable.



2014 chevy cruze diesel dpf - Google Shopping



My EGR has quit working, which caused my car to not run. When the EGR valve was replaced, it "dumped" a whole bunch of particulates to the DPF, which cause it to fail. I had the DPF cleaned, which did not work. Long story short, DPF was shot!


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Tristarblue said:


> I'm struggling with my 2014 Cruze Diesel with fault code P2002. I've removed and cleaned the DPF, EGR, Throttle body and the sensors on the DPF filter but the code persists. With the CEL On I'm unable to renew my registration until Smog check is done.
> Please Help!


Hello, Roger. Sorry for my delayed response. My EGR has quit working, which caused my car to not run. When the EGR valve was replaced, it "dumped" a whole bunch of particulates to the DPF, which cause it to fail and prompted the P2002 code. I had the DPF cleaned, which did not work....$400.00 later... Long story short, I had to replace my DPF because it was shot.

Here are websites to get discounted prices. The websites are to actual GM dealerships, so the part will be an actual GM DPF at cost. I had to pay a $100.00 core in advance with is refundable.



2014 chevy cruze diesel dpf - Google Shopping



My EGR has quit working, which caused my car to not run. When the EGR valve was replaced, it "dumped" a whole bunch of particulates to the DPF, which cause it to fail. I had the DPF cleaned, which did not work. Long story short, DPF was shot!


Roger Ramjet said:


> So. What's the word? Is it fixed? If yes, what was at fault. Same error here in Phoenix.


----------



## Tristarblue (Oct 26, 2021)

craig85006 said:


> DPF needs to be replaced. I did the same thing to no avail. Here are websites to get wholesale prices from GM dealers for the DPF and other parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig for your response. I wined up replacing the fuel rail but that didn't work. I finally took it to a shop for a $120 diagnosis fee and they said exactly what you said. The DPF is shot. The shop quoted me $2100 to replace but I declined. I'm going to buy a new DPF and replace it myself.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

craig85006 said:


> Hello, Roger. Sorry for my delayed response. My EGR has quit working, which caused my car to not run. When the EGR valve was replaced, it "dumped" a whole bunch of particulates to the DPF, which cause it to fail and prompted the P2002 code. I had the DPF cleaned, which did not work....$400.00 later... Long story short, I had to replace my DPF because it was shot.
> 
> Here are websites to get discounted prices. The websites are to actual GM dealerships, so the part will be an actual GM DPF at cost. I had to pay a $100.00 core in advance with is refundable.
> 
> ...


Thanks Craig. Just curious about that link. It sends you to 12659575 Catalytic Converter. Is that actually DPF? 

Also, was the car able to successfully perform Regens? Mine will regen no problem and knock the soot down to low single digits.

Thanks.


----------



## Roger Ramjet (Oct 11, 2018)

Roger Ramjet said:


> Thanks Craig. Just curious about that link. It sends you to 12659575 Catalytic Converter. Is that actually DPF?
> 
> Also, was the car able to successfully perform Regens? Mine will regen no problem and knock the soot down to low single digits.
> 
> Thanks.


Never mind. Got both answers myself.


----------

